

HP CEO Apotheker flies to London in urgent bid to bolster company reputation - Netadmin
http://www.computerworlduk.com/news/it-business/3298296/hp-ceo-apotheker-flies-to-london-in-urgent-bid-to-bolster-company-reputation/

======
Powerscroft
Lot's of peopel do good business in low margin, high volume markets. There is
no sense that HP is or ever will be a great software hosue. I hoep Autonomy
survives...

